# كيفيه تصنيع التروس



## slah555 (2 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

انا عاوز اعرف ايه هى قوانين تصنيع التروس الحلزونى والتروس الجنزير والترس المخروطى الحلزونى والترس الدودى 

لو حد عنده الرد يا ريت الرد بسرعه لانى محتاج المعلومات دى فى شغلى عشان انا بشتغل فى مجال تصنيع التروس

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ضياء المنسي (3 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز انصحك بكتاب mechanical engineering design 
للمؤلف(shigley) وسوف ابحث معك عنه انشاء الله


----------



## madiali2010 (5 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز انت فنى او مهندس عندى معلومات مو اكتير


----------



## مهندس نورس (6 يناير 2007)

قانون المودول


----------



## madiali2010 (7 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
1- الموديول= الخطوة/ 3.14
2- الموديول= القطر الخارجى للترس/(عدد الاسنان +2)
مع تحياتى


----------



## على المهدى (1 أبريل 2007)

أنا متخصص فى صناعة جميع انواع التروس فى أكبر شركة فى مصر حدد اللى انت عايزة وانا تحت أمرك


----------



## madiali2010 (4 أبريل 2007)

*قوانين التروس*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اريد معرفة قوانين التروس الحلزونية و كيفية تصنيعه على الفريزة اغراض عامة.
مع تحياتى


----------



## المهندس2929 (12 أبريل 2007)

ان شاء الله يساعدوك المشرفين فهم لايقصرون


----------



## مجيد الانباري (13 أبريل 2007)

*قوانين التروس*

الاخ العزيز يمكنك ان تضيف ايملي عندك وساغنيك ان شاء الله بكل ما تحتاجه من قوانين لتصنيع التروس الايمل هوalashhab_ad***********:14:


----------



## مهندس ومبرمج (21 أبريل 2007)

أريد صنع تروس صغير محيطه 4.5 سنتمتر


----------



## أهل الحديث (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
ربما يفيد هذا الكتاب :







Crown wheel and pinion
Internal running gear
Lubrication of gears
Gear tooth failures
Crowa wheel and pinion designs
Oerlikon cycloid spiral bevel gear calculations
Gearbox design - rear-engined racing cars 

http://mihd.net/9lh1pe


----------



## مهندس ومبرمج (23 أبريل 2007)

كيف يمكنك تحميل هذا الكتاب يا أخي محب الله ورسوله؟ رغم أن في 15 من عمري ولا أعرف اللغة الإنجليزية


----------



## aid20002005 (2 فبراير 2009)

والله كلام جميل مفيش حد يدينى مثال على كيفيةعمل ترس نحاس قطره حوالى 15 سم شغال على دوده واحد باب قطرها حوالى 7.5 سم مع العلم ان عدد أسنان الترس لازم تكون 12 سنة وازاى تتعمل على الفريزة وجزاكم الله كل خيرواللى يقدر يفيدنى الأميل بتاعى هو aid20002005*********** وجزاكم الله كل الخير والله فى عون العبد ماكان العبد فى عون أخيه...................................


----------



## madiali2010 (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
يجب معرفة الخطوة الدائرية للبريمة وشكرا


----------



## ابوالعارف (5 فبراير 2009)

*مضخات حقن الديزل*

اريد رسم تخطيطى لطلمبة حقن عادية واخرى اسبراتير


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 فبراير 2009)

مهندس ومبرمج قال:


> أريد صنع تروس صغير محيطه 4.5 سنتمتر


 
اخى الفاضل الأمر فى منتهى السهولة عليك فقط بهذا الرابط وانت تقدر تصمم بنفسك لو اتبعت الخطوات المدونة بالرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=118575&page=2
ولك تحياتى


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (15 فبراير 2009)

اخي العزيز لو تكرمت وعملت خير ان تجدلي كتاب يخص الجير المخروطي الحلزوني (بيقيل جير)وقوانين الحسابية لة 
وطريقة التشغيل حيث اني بامس احاجة لهذة النوع من الجيرات حيث اني اريد تصنيعة على الفارزة فلم اسطيع احسب حسابتة حيث ونه مهم عندي اخوكم من اليمن ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والله في عون العبد مادم العبد في عون اخة
وشكرن


----------



## saud005 (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم......شكرا للمعلومات.......ولكني بحاجة الى قوانين الترس العدل والترس المائل والمخروطي والدودي والحلزوني
باللغة العربية مع الرسومات وذلك لاجل تعليمها عمليا لطلابي في المدرسة مع خالص تحياتي......

ابو اسامة


----------



## مجيد الانباري (26 مارس 2009)

*جهاز رش الشوارع*

الى زملائي اعضاء المنتدى واخوتي المشرفين انا بحاجه الى مخطط تصميمي لجهاز رش الشوارع بالخط الشريطي ياريت احد يساعدني بهذا الموضوع واكون شاكرا لفضله:1:


----------



## مجيد الانباري (26 مارس 2009)

*تصنيع مسنن مخروطي على الة التفريز*

اخي الكريم انا عملت الك مثال لتنفيذ المسنن المخروطي باللغه العربيه طبعاااااااا وهذا على طلبك انت وان شاء الله اكمل الك باقي المسننات وتامر انت علينا وعلى منتدانا الرائع مع تحيات مهندس مجيد الانباري القوانين مرفقه بصيغة word


----------



## مجيد الانباري (28 مارس 2009)

*حسابات ترس مخروطي*

:1:الحسابات في هذا الملف المرفق والله الموفق


----------



## مجيد الانباري (28 مارس 2009)

الى اخوتي مهندسي الطرق بحاجة الى تصميم جهاز رش الطرق بالخط الشريطي


----------



## aid20002005 (19 أبريل 2009)

ما هى دى المشكلة الخطوة الدائرية للترس معروفة القطر على عدد السنان بس للحلزون ازاى وهل هنعمل الحلزون على الفريزة ولا على المخرطة وهل الومديول للترس لزم يبقى هو نفسة مديول الحلزونومشكلة المشاكل فى الحلزون 
وهل للحلزون عد سنان يارب تلقولى حل انا فى مشكلة عملالى احبط شديد حد يفهني


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (20 أبريل 2009)

اولان لبصنيع الترس نفس العينة لابد من معرفة بعض المور.
1 - عدد الاسنان
2- عمق السن 
وبعد ذالك يكون الباقي بمنتهي السهولة
متطلابات التصنيع.
1- المديول = عمق السن /2.25
2- قطر دائرة الخطوة= المديول * عدد السنان 
3- القطر الخارجي = قطر دائرة الخطوة +(2* المديول)
4- القطر الداخلي =قطر دائرة الخطوة - (2.5* المديول)
5-عدد لفات جهازا لتقسيم= 40/ عدد السنان حق الترس المراد تصنيعة 
علمان بان جميع القياسات ب mm وشكران اخوكم عزام من اليمن ممكن افيدكم بجميع طرق تصنيع التروس .


----------



## عبد الله بدير (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله عنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى خيرا


----------



## عبد الله بدير (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاك وكتبت فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مجيد الانباري (23 أبريل 2009)

انا على استعداد على توضيح جميع خطوات تصميم التروس مع تحيات الانباري


----------



## محمود1307 (4 يوليو 2009)

اريد تصنيع worm وكل ما لدى من معلومات هو m=1.25 والقطر الخارجى للدودة 13 مم والقطر الداخلى للدودة 7 مم الرجاء معرفة الحسابات اللزمة للتصنيع وكيفية رسم السنة 
مع وافر الشكر والاحترام.


----------



## ديدين (4 يوليو 2009)

تفضل يا أخي، هذا الملف يشرح كيفية إبتكار ترس أو عجلة مسننة
http://www.4shared.com/file/115951388/ce1b9ed4/Gears.html

أما إذا أردت كيفية صنع ترس أو عجلة مسننة فلدي ملفات فيديو يمكن أن أرفعها لك إن أردت

تحياتي . . .


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (9 يوليو 2009)

thanksssssssssss for this great book


----------



## khaled.33 (25 يوليو 2009)

انا عندي بعض القوانين لتصنيع التروس ولكن اريد معرفةعمل الترس المخروطى الحلزونى على الفريزة


----------



## اسم مخالف543 (21 أغسطس 2009)

احسن كتاب فى تصميم التروس لامثيل لةgear design handbook martin guptaحيث انة المرجع الوحيد الذى بة معادلات تصحيح السنةcorrection factor ,وانا موجود معى نسخة من يريد ان يصورها ويكون من مصر


----------



## طارق رعد سلمان (26 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ساعدوني رجاء انا عندي اختراع يحوي على 500 ترس مسنن ولكن عندنا غالي التكلفه اريد اصنع الترس من بلاستك او انتمن ترون لي حل او من اين استورد هذه الكميه بسعر مناسب وهي تحتوي على اربعه انواع من التروس


----------



## khaled.33 (30 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله عنىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى خيرا


----------



## عماد الحاج (27 ديسمبر 2011)

يا اخوان اذا كان هذا المنتدى لتبدل الافكار والمعلومات لماذا نرى ان الافكار مختصرة وكانها سحبت من قاع بئر لا قرار له فالرجو من الاخوان الاحتساب لوجه الله عند اضافة الموضوع وان يكون فعلا قد افاد السائل وان لا تكون الاجابة مختزلة كان الشخص يريد اجرا على هذه المعلومة .....والله من وراء القصد


----------



## elazap (15 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والله ياخوانى واخواتى انا عايز كتاب قوانين تصنيع التروس عموما ولكن لم استفاد من اجابات اخوانى الاعزاء وشكرا اخوكم احمد


----------



## زياد فتوح (22 يناير 2012)

اخي الكريم انا صناعة المسنن المخروطي حلزوني على الفارزة العادية ممكن لاكن هنالك انواع تتطلب تجهيزات خاصة عليك اولا ان تكون متمرس على ربط الحساب بين العملي والنظري وان تكون مرن عند مواجهة اي مشكلة لاتظن انك وصلت الى طريق مسدود حاول ان تتمعن بلمسنن ؟انت عندما طبق الخطوة الحلزونية مع درجة المسنن حصل معك الاتي اولا في اول السن تبدا الخطوة في منتصف السن ثما تبدا بلاختلاف عن المنتصف اما اخر السن ينتهي بلمنتصف ؟اليس كلامي صحيح انا حللة هذه المشكلة بطريقة ميكانيكية بحته لاكن معقدة جدا


----------



## زياد فتوح (22 يناير 2012)

انا من سوريا ان كنة جاد ارسل المقاسات والعدد وانا مستعد ان اساعد في هذا المجال


----------



## زياد فتوح (22 يناير 2012)

اخي الكريم انا اعارضك الراي انا المعلومات لا تاتي من فراغ اي لاتاتي بدون تعب وجهد وفي اغلب الاحيان بلمال الكثير علين ان نعطي كل شيئ حقه ان لزم الامر يكون مجاني واحيانا يكون ماجور لا باس اذا كان الحل او المعلومة مفيدة انا اول الناس مستعد ان اعطي ثمن المعلومة المفيد لانهى تختصر علي الجهد ؟انا اشكرك اني لست من الناس التي تحب المادة$ لاكن انا على كوكب الارض اشكرك جزيل الشكر علا اهتمامك بمصالح الناس السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## saaddd (28 يناير 2012)

أرجو أن تكون ملفاتي أوفت بالغرض


----------



## yasser mohame (25 فبراير 2012)

ارجو اعطائى قانون تفتيح تروس الجنزير وجازكم الله خير وشكراا:


----------

